# Tutoring people?!



## kreeper (May 21, 2008)

I have kind of gotten myself into a mess. I signed up for "Students Teaching Students", which is a class at my school where, well, students teach students. In other words, I am going to have to tutor people. I am scared ****less. Today was the first day of actual tutoring, and while it was not a trainwreck, it was awkward. Luckily I was able to tag-team tutor with one of my friends; tomorrow I will be on my own. 

Has anyone been a tutor before, and if so, can you give me some tips? If it was tutoring a friend, I could do it, but seeing as I don't know the person... It will be interesting.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm sure it will get easier and less awkward as you gain experience, as long as you stick with it.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I used to be a math tutor for some time in college. I actually never felt awkward or anything, rather irritated because I didn't have the patience to explain something that is so obvious to me. I think if you'll tutor for like a week, it should get easier after that.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I had to serve as a writing tutor during the first year of my doctoral program. I think if you're confident in your grasp of the material you're teaching, it should go ok. It can actually be a big confidence booster to know that you're helping people. There will inevitably be awkward and frustrating moments, and sessions where you won't feel like you're being helpful at all, but you just have to be patient and not be too hard on yourself when it doesn't go well--whether or not a tutoring session is successful has as much to do with the effort and attitude of the student being tutored as it does with you. And when it does go well, you'll feel great about it. Good luck!


----------

